# Sonax LSPs - Long Term Review



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

There are so many products to try and there is so little time, so long term reviews don't usually go down well with me. I am willing to commit to this test as I think I am on to something here.

*What is being tested -* Sonax Polymer Netshield (Sealant), Sonax Nano Paint Protect (Coating), Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax (Wax) and Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT (Sealant)

*What is it being tested on* - My Oceanic Blue Fiat Punto. It is 2 years old and I have captured the prep work here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335233

*How are the products spread across the car -* Driver's side door has only the coating, the passenger's door has only PNS, the rear door on driver's side has the wax while the other rear door has P&S. The bonnet and boot have the coating + PNS while the roof has the coating + P&S. only the bonnet has been topped with BSD so far.

*Why Sonax -* After reading the epic BSD and PNS threads here, I thought these products may work well on my daily driver that is exposed to a phenomenal amount of dust and heat on a daily basis.
*

How long have the products been on the car -* While it took me two weekends and some weekdays to get the car ready, let us say all the LSPs are two weeks old as of today.

*How long do I intend to test them for -* As long as there are no signs of deterioration. Not longer than 3-4 months though as I know nothing will last that long given the exposure to all the elements that my car has.

Some beading shots from today, the car was washed a week ago.

*Bonnet has the Coating + PNS + BSD. 1 coat each.*


















The driver's side door has the only the coating and the rear door has the Xtreme Carnuba wax. You can clearly notice that the wax has more beads & they are bigger while the coating has tiny beads and it sheets most of the water off.










*The Wax*










The passenger side doors - front door has PNS while the rear door has P&S. I could not notice any difference in water behavior between the two.



















*This quarter panel has P&S on it and the water sheeting was insane.*










*The Boot has the coating and PNS.
*









*My observations so far on all the Sonax LSPs*

NPP - It is a coating that guarantees to protect the paint for 1 year. It sheets very well, no beading to boast after about 10 minutes. Looks rather flat on it's own, hardly any paint darkening or depth. The gloss is medium.

PNS - The pro version of the sealant, sheets water like crazy but leaves enough beads behind to pretend you have a boutique wax slapped on. Darkens the paint a bit. Gloss is medium to high.

P&S - The retail version of the sealant. Similar water behavior as PNS. I noticed that it has higher gloss than PNS but too early to say which one will outlast the other.

Xtreme Carnuba Wax - I can not possibly talk anough about this wax so I am not even going to try. Beads very well, insane gloss and super easy to use. The most under rated wax that I have ever used. I will talk more about it in a month or two maybe, if it lasts that long. I am expecting too much from a single coat of a low budget wax.


----------



## lyodbraun (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good, looking forward to your results..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great write up Mohit keep us updated on your findings :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to see how these products progress on your car


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Two of the panels are attracting almost no dust. One with only the coating, the other with BSD as the LSP. Will watch it over a longer term.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i really *loved* the finish i got by using BSD, but today it rained and almost all my work is lost.
i know the protection is still there, but i always find that after a rain the finish looks a bit worse (


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

greymda said:


> i really *loved* the finish i got by using BSD, but today it rained and almost all my work is lost.
> i know the protection is still there, but i always find that after a rain the finish looks a bit worse (


A quick wash should sort you out mate :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Subscribed! Will be interesting to see updates on this test.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

same here


----------



## Ceekay (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice review, as usual from you. 

The irony is I am not able to source any of these products, not even a personal meeting with the person who sells these has helped in my case.


----------



## Mozzer1664 (Aug 9, 2013)

:thumb:Great review


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Very interesting to read !
Between carnauba wax and p&s, which give the more bling look ?


----------



## vwipoh (Feb 16, 2014)

may i ask what's the product you use to wash your car? any QD used?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Updates please?????


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice test Flakey! 

How are these resisting the dust mate?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Flakey thanx veru much for the test.
I tried BSD,and now i try the coating on my cars roof,i dont find BSD to be that good,its nice and thats it,no more,same is the coating,nice beading,durability not bad so far,thats it.
Sonax coating is not in the big boys leagur,BMD is not in Gyeons wetcoat or carpros hydro2 league{by result only} by far!.
I would love to see your long term findings from the test.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

alexgb said:


> Very interesting to read !
> Between carnauba wax and p&s, which give the more bling look ?


The wax has more depth and warmth and in my opinion matches P&S in terms of gloss.



vwipoh said:


> may i ask what's the product you use to wash your car? any QD used?


I use Sonax Xtreme or Sonax Car Shampoo. No QD is being used other than BSD on a few panels as part of the test.



-Raven- said:


> Nice test Flakey!
> 
> How are these resisting the dust mate?


Raven, all of them have exceptional dust resistance and considering where I live; you need to take my word for it. The coating seems to be resisting dust better than any of their other products.



ronwash said:


> Flakey thanx veru much for the test.
> I tried BSD,and now i try the coating on my cars roof,i dont find BSD to be that good,its nice and thats it,no more,same is the coating,nice beading,durability not bad so far,thats it.
> Sonax coating is not in the big boys leagur,BMD is not in Gyeons wetcoat or carpros hydro2 league{by result only} by far!.
> I would love to see your long term findings from the test.


I agree that the Sonax coating is not in league with the big boys. I consider it as a sealant that lasts really well and sheets well. It is prone to water spotting just like other coatings and the top up with PNS works really well. Together, they offer a very affordable long term protection and resist dust like nothing I have seen so far. My car used to be typically covered in 100 microns of dust every morning, not any more. And whatever dust does settle, is easily removed with a duster. Less washing and the car looks clean most of the times. However, the coating does not offer any scratch or mar resistance and hence I look at it as a long lasting sealant.

I won't talk about BSD, enough testing has been here on DW and the product is phenomenal but not without flaws. It has absolutely no cleaning power of a QD in my book, it is a spray sealant as far as I am concerned. It darkens the paint beautifully but isn't as slick as some other QDs.

PNS is fantastic when I am detailing cars for friends who park under sweltering sun and do not look after their cars well. I can rest assured that I am not blowing a hole in my wallet and the cars are protected for at least 3 months in this ungodly weather here.



Guru said:


> Updates please?????


I guess it's been about a month, will post the updates shortly.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting review look forward to the next update
Dave


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great review Flakey


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

How on the earth did I miss this wonderful thread?. Subscribed and looking forward for the results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> BMD is not in Gyeons wetcoat or carpros hydro2 league{by result only} by far!.


What is BMD ?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Black Magic Details waxes I think

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=320


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> What is BMD ?


BSD


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

So how exactly BSD is inferior to Wetcoat and Hydro2 ? And I'm not talking about ease of use, because these are incomparable products in this aspect.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

*Week 6 Update*

It's been a little over 6 weeks since all the LSPs were applied so I decided to test the sheeting and beading today.

*
Sonax Nano Paint Protect + Sonax Polymer Netshield *



























*Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax*



















*Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT*



















*Sonax Nano Paint Protect Coating*










*Sonax Polymer Netshield*










Observations:

1. I do not see any change in any of the LSPs in 6 weeks. all of them are holding as good as new.
2. Best Sheeting - The coating (Nano Paint Protect) sheets the fastest and hardly leaves any beads behind.
3. Best Beading - The Sonax Xtreme Carnuaba wax has very natural beading and considering its price and how good looking it is, I think it punches way above it's price. However, Sonax Polymer Netshield / Sonax Xtreme P&S Hybrid NPT have very tight and tiny beads. Both sheet some water initially and then create these very tight beads. To my eyes, the Xtreme carnuba wax has more "Real" beading while PNS/P&S has insane beading.
4. Here are two pictures I took after 10 minutes to compare the panel with the Carnuba Wax and the panel with the coating. The coating has sheeted most of the water with few beads left behind whereas the Carnuba Wax hasn't sheeted anything and on a comparative scale is beading pretty much all the water that hit it.

*Carnuba Wax after 10 minutes of water contact (On the rear door vs coating on the front door)*










*Coating with no topper after 10 minutes of water contact*









I am now able to decipher all the Sonax LSPs being tested. For a wax lover, the Xtreme Carnuba wax has insane glossy and beads like crazy. For somebody looking for the cheapest coating that can sheet most of the water off, the Nano Paint Protect is a very good product in my opinion. If you want out of the world water sheeting and insane beading at the same time, you can't go wrong with Polymer Netshield or P&S Hybrid NPT. However, the coating topped up with Polymer Netshield is my choice amongst all these so far as it is two coats of protection. Both sheet well, one beads well and together they are quite assuring in terms of protection, looks and water behavior.

I plan to try the Carnuba Wax over the coating after a few months to check if it slows down the sheeting or how else does it affect the coating.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

*3 Months Update*

I drove around in heavy rain on Sunday and the car hasn't been washed since. It's really dirt everywhere but one panel does not have any "Spots" as it seems to have sheeted all the water and dirt away. This panel has the Sonax coating on it (Sonax Nano Paint Protect) - Driver's door. All other panels (Sonax PNS, Sonax P&S Hybrid NPT, Sonax Xtreme Wax) have those "spots" where the beads dry off and leave these spots behind. I have tried to capture them closely.

*The door with the coating & no spots on it*









*The Door with Sonax Xtreme Carnuba Wax on it*









*This door has Xtreme P&S Hybrid NPT*









*The Boot has Xtreme P&S Hybrid NPT and these spots are 3 days old*


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Flakey said:


> *The Boot has Xtreme P&S Hybrid NPT and these spots are 3 days old*


How easy was it to remove those?, regular wash took care of it ?.

Oh, and. Thanks for the update.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

With all the Sonax combinations, which would be your favourite, Nano Paint Protect?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A boot on a hatch back will always get the most crud when driven in the wet and as such will always look the dirtiest part of a vehicle.

Nice updates...:thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> With all the Sonax combinations, which would be your favourite, Nano Paint Protect?


Clearly yes. It costs less than most sealants on the market and definitely less than any other coating. It sheets very well and has true self cleaning. At this price, everybody should give it a try. However, their sealants (PNS and P&S) do add a lot of slickness & richness to the color so make for excellent toppers over the coating. They reduce the sheeting but add phenomenal beading. Even on their own, the sealants are pretty darn good at water behavior and keeping your car clean.

I need to test the wax over a longer period as waxes are a completely different beast to judge with just one use. But it's very easy to apply & remove and adds massive gloss to the paint.



linuxmanju said:


> How easy was it to remove those?, regular wash took care of it ?.


I am yet to wash the car, will report the results here when I do.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How many cars you can make one bottle of Nano Paint Protect? What kind of chemical resistance it have? 3-12 PH or less?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Great thread. Really impressed by the nano paint protect. Will be interesting to see how long it last. The fact the none of the coatings have faded shows they are good quality. I personally love the NPT as it's easy to use, costs under £10 delivered and gives great results. Top with BSD and it's a good un



sm81 said:


> How many cars you can make one bottle of Nano Paint Protect? What kind of chemical resistance it have? 3-12 PH or less?


The Nano Paint Protect comes as in 50ml. PNS and NPT are just over 200ml if memory serves me correctly. I would say you could get 1 complete car with the Nano paint protect or at a stretch 2. I am just going by how much I get from NPT.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice review


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

shakey85 said:


> Great thread. Really impressed by the nano paint protect. Will be interesting to see how long it last. The fact the none of the coatings have faded shows they are good quality. I personally love the NPT as it's easy to use, *costs under £10 delivered* and gives great results. Top with BSD and it's a good un
> 
> The Nano Paint Protect comes as in 50ml. PNS and NPT are just over 200ml if memory serves me correctly. I would say you could get 1 complete car with the Nano paint protect or at a stretch 2. I am just going by how much I get from NPT.


where are such prices?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

shakey85 said:


> I personally love the NPT as it's easy to use, costs under £10 delivered and gives great results.


Where?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ebay £9.95 delivered


----------



## mdpedersen (Jul 6, 2014)

I wanna hear more about this wax Flakey!  

how good is it really compared to other waxes you have tried? I am a wax lover myself and this wax looks really interesting and good value but it has to compete against my BlackFire Blackice which is really good looking! Durability dosent have to be 4-5 months or anything, around 2 months is fine as I like to put something on my cars after every other wash anyways  but I am getting tired of working with BlackIce as it is a PAIN to get off if the layer is only remotely too thick or if it has hazed too long in which case it is also hard to remove. 

You also mentioned that none of the products you have on in this test attracts any dust, does that go for the wax as well? If that is true it would be really something as that is the ONLY thing i dont like about waxes on a daily driver.

really great thread and i cant wait to hear more from you! :thumb::car:


----------



## mikehoneyman (Apr 13, 2011)

Great thread. Any updates on durability?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Detailed the car after 6 months. Just a wash, clay and Sonax Xtreme wax. So bloody easy to use and looks great. Waiting for the rain now!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It had still protection?


----------



## Bundy1987 (Jul 19, 2015)

I love bsd and PNS , awesome results for little money


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

They are great products for the amount they cost. I find them a little grabby when taking off the product but other than that they are very durable.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great thread mate, I am hooked. The wax certainly sounds interesting


----------

